# March or April 2015 Guide/Rescue/First Aid Training



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Wilderness Medical Intstitute, Through NOLS is a very well established option for WFR and WEMT...
Wilderness First Responder (WFR)
Take your Pick of loactions, quite a few in your neck of the woods: :mrgreen: 
https://www.nols.edu/portal/wmi/courses/wfr/

Swiftwater rescue is definitely available locally Per state too, maybe Boise Fire, google it... im sure there is top notch training in the whitewater state....
Good Luck, have a great summer, you are approaching it the right way......

Here's our Local Legend, Instructor and Resource for reference: and come to think of it, I bet Uncle Steve could point you in the direction of the best courses in the western US....
http://www.farflung.com/index.php/training/swiftwater-rescue


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost a full rotation, could have been a backflip!


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Sierra Rescue has swiftwater corses usually in Caloma, CA...


----------



## CrackaJack (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, looking into courses through Sierra Rescue now. Stoked!


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

I have heard a lot of great things about Swiftwater Safety Institute... they are based out of Jackson Wyoming. They do a lot of different type of swiftwater trainings and even a packraft specific class -- which sounds kind of cool.

Swiftwater Rescue Courses by SSI


----------

